# Blow Dryer Question for a Coton de Tulear



## rexian (May 5, 2013)

Which one should I use? Looking for recommendations from the people who have handled grooming this breed. 

Also, from what age do you start bathing this dog? Mine is just 9 weeks old now. I am not cheap but, definitely, can't afford $1k equipment. My breeder told me about a dryer that costs around 120 bucks. I will check w/ her about the model. But, I'd like to know more about all the options available.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cotonlove (Jan 29, 2012)

So you are a proud Coton owner! Welcome! My Coton is about a year and a half now. We take our Coton to a groomer and have her in a puppy cut...mainly because we are too lazy to comb her daily and are so afraid of mats. We do know someone in Scotland that grooms her Coton herself and bathes him. We do give ours baths between grooming sessions because she loves exploring and getting dirty. As for hair dryers....when I do bathe mine I just use my own hair dryer on her but set it on very low/no heat. She doesn't mind it at all. You should learn to pull the hair out of the inside of your dogs ears as they are kind of prone to ear infections if you don't do this. That is another reason we take her to a groomer and have her nails clipped. They are so beautiful with the long hair though, so I may try and take on the challenge myself someday and just take her in for the ear hair removal and nail clipping. Good luck!


----------



## Raumify (Jun 27, 2013)

I've groomed many-a-Coton. My advice, if you're planning to keep the long coat;

A) do not use a towel and towel dry, this can break and damage the coat as well as cause unnecessary tangling. If you must use a towel, start at the middle of the back and rub straight down on either side. This will remove as much excess water as possible but won't dry her entirely. Let her air dry to preserve that coat and prevent lots of brushing. 
B) if you use a dryer, I would reccomend not using a heated dryer. This again, can break and damage coat as well as make the dog quite uncomfortable. Use cooler/room temperature air and dry the hair downward from the middle of the back. Using a comb with help get to the underlying coat. 

However, if you're going with a short cut, none of it really matters as you're not seeking to preserve coat at that point. Lol. I would reccomend a good bath once every two weeks AS NEEDED. Too much more can cause dry skin or damaged coat. 
Being as she is still young, make it easier in yourself and future groomers by consistently playing with her feet and face, brushing her as occasionally as you can and play with silver around her face. This part gets her accustomed to having scissors near her face when groomers or yourself do regular maintenance. I always use a spoon. 

Sure hope I helped!

-Groomer for 8 years.


----------

